# Dorico and VSL



## BenjaminParis (Oct 10, 2019)

Hi,

I'm trying Dorico Pro 3 since yesterday, but there is no way I can see my VSL plugins (Vienna Instruments Pro, Vienna Ensemble Pro, Vienna Synchron Player) in the choice of the VST Instruments, in the Play section (only appear DoricoBeep, Groove Agent SE, Halion Sonic SE, Padshop and Retrologue).

Most of the VSL plugins are VST3, so why don't they appear?

Any idea?

Thanks a lot, 

Benjamin


----------



## dbudde (Oct 10, 2019)

BenjaminParis said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm trying Dorico Pro 3 since yesterday, but there is no way I can see my VSL plugins (Vienna Instruments Pro, Vienna Ensemble Pro, Vienna Synchron Player) in the choice of the VST Instruments, in the Play section (only appear DoricoBeep, Groove Agent SE, Halion Sonic SE, Padshop and Retrologue).
> 
> ...


If you're running the latest version of Dorico 3.0.10 on macOS, then it's because they changed the vst3scanner for macOS Catalina compatibility. VSL VST3 plugins use aliases for the actual file in the plugin. These need to be changed to the actual file. VSL is working on updating these plugins. It's possible to do this yourself if you're comfortable with manipulating packaged files.

You'll also need to delete the local preferences files in VSTAudioEngine3 folder. This folder has a blacklist file that needs to be regenerated after the plugins get updated.


----------



## BenjaminParis (Oct 10, 2019)

Thank you dbudde. I'm afraid I'm not comfortable at all with manipulating packaged files. I wish VSL will soon update these plugins, otherwise I won't be able to do my trial for Dorico, which only lasts one month...


----------



## mducharme (Oct 11, 2019)

I wouldn't count on VSL fixing it that quickly. You are best off copying the files into the correct location. It is pretty safe and then it will start working.


----------



## Robin (Oct 11, 2019)

I think the Dorico guys might give out another trial period for you once VSL has fixed it and you explain to them why you couldn't effectively try out the programme for your needs.


----------



## Woodie1972 (Oct 11, 2019)

Do you have VE PRO? IMO by far the best way for implementing your (VSL) libraries in Dorico.


----------



## Brentishere (Oct 12, 2019)

I'm not finding any whitelisted vst2 in Dorico 3, win10.
Did something get broken? They're in Dorico 2.


----------



## mducharme (Oct 12, 2019)

You just need to edit the file C:\Users\YOURUSERNAME\AppData\Roaming\Steinberg\VSTAudioEngine3_64\vst2whitelist.txt (you can edit that inside Dorico)


----------



## Woodie1972 (Oct 12, 2019)

It's not that difficult: in the preferences>play> scroll down to where you see the vst2 whitelist, there it can be edited.


----------



## Brentishere (Oct 12, 2019)

Yup. Did that.
Not showing up.
Kontakt and NotePerformer are not showing up like they do in Dorico 2.


----------



## Woodie1972 (Oct 12, 2019)

I had this with Ivory: I couldn't get it recognized by Dorico, until I checked the map again and noticed that after Ivory there was 'vst' behind the name. Once I had added that, it was okay. Maybe it is something similar for you?


----------



## mducharme (Oct 12, 2019)

NotePerformer and Kontakt are both in the built in whitelist in Dorico 3 instead of in the text file that you can edit - you don't have to manually add them into the file. You only have to manually add things other than NotePerformer and Kontakt into the whitelist file.

Check your audio engine log for more information: C:\Users\YOURUSERNAME\AppData\Roaming\Steinberg\VSTAudioEngine3_64\logs


----------



## Brentishere (Oct 12, 2019)

Totally not getting Dorico 3.0.10 to acknowledge the existence of Kontakt 3, 5, or 6, nor NotePerformer, with them entered in the vst2whitelist.txt or not. Despite full reinstallation of Dorico, Kontakt, and NotePerformer. 
Guess I'm calling Steinberg.


----------



## mducharme (Oct 12, 2019)

Look in the audio engine log like I suggested, it will tell you if it even tried to load them. Perhaps the folder they are in is not being scanned for VST plugins by Dorico.

Also check this file: C:\Users\YOURUSERNAME\AppData\Roaming\Steinberg\VSTAudioEngine3_64\Vst2xPlugin Blacklist VSTAudioEngine3.xml

If the plugin caused a crash it will get blacklisted and placed in that xml file.


----------



## Brentishere (Oct 12, 2019)

Brentishere said:


> Totally not getting Dorico 3.0.10 to acknowledge the existence of Kontakt 3, 5, or 6, nor NotePerformer, with them entered in the vst2whitelist.txt or not. Despite full reinstallation of Dorico, Kontakt, and NotePerformer.
> Guess I'm calling Steinberg.





mducharme said:


> Look in the audio engine log like I suggested, it will tell you if it even tried to load them. Perhaps the folder they are in is not being scanned for VST plugins by Dorico.
> 
> Also check this file: C:\Users\YOURUSERNAME\AppData\Roaming\Steinberg\VSTAudioEngine3_64\Vst2xPlugin Blacklist VSTAudioEngine3.xml
> 
> If the plugin caused a crash it will get blacklisted and placed in that xml file.


the blacklist has in it, at the top, NotePerformer64, and Kontakt 5. Still no sign of Kontakt (v6) as being loadable/loaded.
Is it just Me?


----------



## mducharme (Oct 12, 2019)

Try exiting Dorico, delete the blacklist xml file and start it again.


----------



## Brentishere (Oct 12, 2019)

Brentishere said:


> Totally not getting Dorico 3.0.10 to acknowledge the existence of Kontakt 3, 5, or 6, nor NotePerformer, with them entered in the vst2whitelist.txt or not. Despite full reinstallation of Dorico, Kontakt, and NotePerformer.
> Guess I'm calling Steinberg.





mducharme said:


> Look in the audio engine log like I suggested, it will tell you if it even tried to load them. Perhaps the folder they are in is not being scanned for VST plugins by Dorico.
> 
> Also check this file: C:\Users\YOURUSERNAME\AppData\Roaming\Steinberg\VSTAudioEngine3_64\Vst2xPlugin Blacklist VSTAudioEngine3.xml
> 
> If the plugin caused a crash it will get blacklisted and placed in that xml file.


the blacklist has in it, at the top, NotePerformer64.


mducharme said:


> Try exiting Dorico, delete the blacklist xml file and start it again.


deleted; no difference.
Interestingly, Zebra2 has gotten on the list because I added it to the whitelist, despite it being VST3, and other u-he plugs just showing up.
And, too, Play is on the list, but not the 64-bit version.
It's almost like it's not liking 64-bit plug-ins.


----------



## mducharme (Oct 12, 2019)

Dorico is 64-bit only. If it encounters a 32-bit plugin it will ignore it, or possibly blacklist it. It has certainly detected the 64-bit version of Play, if it is in the list. Your 32-bit plugins should be in a separate folder from the 64-bit plugins, so you should never run into such an issue.

You might be able to see in the log file for the vstaudioengine (the one created on the startup right after you deleted the blacklist xml) why it blacklisted those two VST plugins (at least that log is what Steinberg support is likely to ask you for).


----------



## Brentishere (Oct 12, 2019)

mducharme said:


> Dorico is 64-bit only. If it encounters a 32-bit plugin it will ignore it, or possibly blacklist it. It has certainly detected the 64-bit version of Play, if it is in the list. Your 32-bit plugins should be in a separate folder from the 64-bit plugins, so you should never run into such an issue.
> 
> You might be able to see in the log file for the vstaudioengine (the one created on the startup right after you deleted the blacklist xml) why it blacklisted those two VST plugins (at least that log is what Steinberg support is likely to ask you for).


We'll see what they say. Email sent. Thank you for looking.


----------



## BenjaminParis (Oct 14, 2019)

Woodie1972 said:


> Do you have VE PRO? IMO by far the best way for implementing your (VSL) libraries in Dorico.


I do, but it doesn't appear in the list, only Synchron player (last update) does.


----------



## Robin (Oct 14, 2019)

Brentishere said:


> We'll see what they say. Email sent. Thank you for looking.


Your best bet at getting or even finding an answer might be the forum though: https://www.steinberg.net/forums/viewforum.php?f=246


----------



## Woodie1972 (Oct 14, 2019)

It's all VST3 plugins, at least at my pc. They're located in Program Files>Common files> VST3. You need to add it to your plugin list in Dorico and do a rescan


----------



## Rob (Oct 15, 2019)

just to be sure, have you checked in here


----------

